# Mount VDI

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

momentan sichere ich mein virtuelles Windows nicht, da bei jeder Änderung an der VDI 80GB übertragen werden müssten.

Deswegen kam ich auf die Idee, dass ich die VDI mounte, sodass sie ein "normaler" Ordner ist.

Damit könnte rsync (mit dem ich die Backups mache) nur die veränderten Dateien übertragen.

Leider schaffe ich es nicht die VDI zu mounten.

Versucht habe ich es nach dieser Anleitung (beide Version): https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/VirtualBox#Mounting_virtual_disks

Habt ihr einen Tip?

Danke

Ps: Es ist doch so, dass rsync eine 50GB Datei komplett neu überträgt, wenn sich etwas geändert hat. Oder können auch innerhalb der Dateien nur die veränderten Stellen übertragen werden?

----------

## Randy Andy

Moin Finswimmer,

wenn das mit dem mounten dann gelingt würde ich es mal mit folgendem rsync Parameter, unter versuchen:

--inplace

    This option changes how rsync transfers a file when the file's data needs to be updated: instead of the default method of creating a new copy of the file and moving it into place when it is complete, rsync instead writes the updated data directly to the destination file. 

This has several effects: (1) in-use binaries cannot be updated (either the

    OS will prevent this from happening, or binaries that attempt to swap-in their data will misbehave or crash), (2) the file's data will be in an inconsistent state during the transfer, (3) a file's data may be left in an inconsistent state after the transfer if the transfer is interrupted or if an update fails, (4) a file that does not have write permissions can not be updated, and (5) the efficiency of rsync's delta-transfer algorithm may be reduced if some data in the destination file is overwritten before it can be copied to a position later in the file (one exception to this is if you combine this option with --backup, since rsync is smart enough to use the backup file as the basis file for the transfer). 

WARNING: you should not use this option to update files that are being

    accessed by others, so be careful when choosing to use this for a copy. 

This option is useful for transfer of large files with block-based changes

    or appended data, and also on systems that are disk bound, not network bound. 

The option implies --partial (since an interrupted transfer does not delete

Wenns damit nicht geht, die genannten Hinweise beachten... 

Für dein eigentliches mount Problem kenne ich aber auch keine Lösung.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Finswimmer, 

hast wohl gedacht wir hätte dich vergessen - mitnichten.   :Wink: 

Bin kürzlich auf der Suche nach anderen Dingen rund um VirtualBox, über diese Doku gestolpert und da fiel mir gleich wieder dein noch offener Thread ein.

Scheint zwar auch schon etwas älter zu sein, klingt aber recht plausibel.

https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=33355

Vielleicht magst Du das ja mal ausprobieren, falls Dich die Problemstellung noch quält.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hey,

vielen Dank!

Ich hatte mir zwischenzeitlich überlegt, dass es nichts bringt, wenn ich nur die einzelnen Windows-Dateien habe.

Daraus müsste ich ja dann automatisch eine VDI erstellen können.

Deswegen habe ich das einfach auf Eis gelegt und die VDI wird halt gesichert, was leider recht lange dauert...

----------

